# Cartels vs Genesis on NS Ripsaw



## MikeSolo (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm in the market for new bindings, I've read good reviews on both 17' Cartels and Genesis. But at the price point where Genesis sits, is it really worth while? I'm no pro, but curious to know how they really compare against each other?

Thanks for your input


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

genesis X! cartels are okay. regular genesis might be a little too soft, but doable. you really want really stiff bindings on the ripsaw imo. get them used for a lot cheaper. if you want something new, but something similarly stiff at a cheaper price point, I'd go with with now drives or union ultras or rome targas or flux XV(forgot exactly which model for the flux). they aren't that much cheaper though... seriously buy last seasons or used. diodes are good too, but discontinued in 2017(now it's the Xbase). between those 2, cartels.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I run regular Genesis on my Ripsaw and love them. Super comfy but still responsive. Between Cartels and Gens I say Gen any day. 

If I were to upgrade the Genesis in the near future, I'd go for the Now Drives and save hundred bucks over the Gen X. May be use that to get the hammock straps on the Drives. 

Union Ultras I wouldn't recommend unless vaporlite base was a must. That non-adjustable highback. 

Rome Katana might be worth a look too.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> I run regular Genesis on my Ripsaw and love them. Super comfy but still responsive. Between Cartels and Gens I say Gen any day.
> 
> If I were to upgrade the Genesis in the near future, I'd go for the Now Drives and save hundred bucks over the Gen X. May be use that to get the hammock straps on the Drives.
> 
> ...


listen to this guy. he owns the board where as I just demo'd it. felt my bindings were a tad soft for it(cartels). maybe needed to downsize I was riding a 160 or 162, forgot.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

jae said:


> listen to this guy. he owns the board where as I just demo'd it. felt my bindings were a tad soft for it(cartels). maybe needed to downsize I was riding a 160 or 162, forgot.


Once you can ride a bit it comes down to personal taste. I like my boots and bindings to be stiffer than my board, others prefer it the other way around. There was a similar thread to this a while back and although I believe that the Cartels and Genesis are similar in stiffness (I've never ridden the later) I was assured that the Genesis are more responsive.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

I have Katanas on my ripsaw. 

Having owned both cartels and genesis , the Katanas are more responsive than both with the strap in the high position 

Best way to describe the Katanas are effortless and smooth. They're also damp


----------



## MikeSolo (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for your input. I ended up buying the Cartels. I went with a more affordable, newest model. I will put them to the test in the coming month. 

Thanks again


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Awesome. I think there's not much diff. between the two. You may be able to buy Genesis highbacks if you get curious later. Have a great season!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I think you will be splitting hairs when talking about response for cartels and Genesis. I have never tried the Genesis X yet so no comment on that.

In my opinion the malavitas are still stiffer though. Not sure why Burton says it's softer than the cartels. With the stiffer high back on the vita's I feel like they are a bit more responsive. Just a bit.

I like the Katanas more than the burtons because I feel they are more responsive and have actual canted footbeds. All personal taste I suppose.


----------



## jkalhusseini (Oct 21, 2016)

In ll honesty, I had the Genesis for a few years, great bindings with the largest fallacy of durability.


----------



## MikeSolo (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm also still trying to find what I enjoy most. I have not had the chance to try more than a set or two of different bindings. Generally on the entry level side for Flow and Burton.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

didn't you buy cartels?


----------



## fabiob (Jan 30, 2016)

robotfood99 said:


> Awesome. I think there's not much diff. between the two. You may be able to buy Genesis highbacks if you get curious later. Have a great season!


Hi. A beginner-intermediate question: Are all Burton high-backs interchangeable?
I bought my first set-up last year (Burton Process camber + Custom bindings) but I'm a little bit disapointed by the bindings that felt too loose and flexible. Before thinking of buying new bindings, I will try new settings on my Customs this year (forward lean and higher strap position) since it can be only lack of experience setting and riding it. But the possibility of changing only the high-back looks interesting.... can the difference be really noticeable? For exemple, putting Cartels highback on my Custom.

Thanks


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

fabiob said:


> Hi. A beginner-intermediate question: Are all Burton high-backs interchangeable?
> 
> I bought my first set-up last year (Burton Process camber + Custom bindings) but I'm a little bit disapointed by the bindings that felt too loose and flexible. Before thinking of buying new bindings, I will try new settings on my Customs this year (forward lean and higher strap position) since it can be only lack of experience setting and riding it. But the possibility of changing only the high-back looks interesting.... can the difference be really noticeable? For exemple, putting Cartels highback on my Custom.
> 
> ...



Yes but EST and re:flex are not compatible. 

I mentioned swapping the Cartel highbacks with Genesis because those two bindings are pretty similar in other ways. Customs and Cartels less so. Still doable but...

There are other things to consider. Straps and baseplates also play significant roles in the feel of a binding. First try different settings like you mentioned, and if it feels like the highback is the culprit, try changing then. If you think its more than just the highback, its probably better to get new bindings. 

http://fixmybinding-com.theshoppad.com/#/category/hibacks


----------



## MikeSolo (Dec 30, 2015)

jae said:


> didn't you buy cartels?


Yeah, I ended up buying the cartels. Going to try out my friend's Gen X sometime this season as well. Won't be able to try out the Cartels until this weekend if I can make the hike in Tahoe/Reno.


----------



## lotechpeter (Oct 1, 2011)

fabiob said:


> Hi. A beginner-intermediate question: Are all Burton high-backs interchangeable?
> I bought my first set-up last year (Burton Process camber + Custom bindings) but I'm a little bit disapointed by the bindings that felt too loose and flexible. Before thinking of buying new bindings, I will try new settings on my Customs this year (forward lean and higher strap position) since it can be only lack of experience setting and riding it. But the possibility of changing only the high-back looks interesting.... can the difference be really noticeable? For exemple, putting Cartels highback on my Custom.
> 
> Thanks


If you happen to use size medium bindings I have some cartel high backs I will sell you, PM me if interested.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

MikeSolo said:


> Yeah, I ended up buying the cartels. Going to try out my friend's Gen X sometime this season as well. Won't be able to try out the Cartels until this weekend if I can make the hike in Tahoe/Reno.


then why are you doing



MikeSolo said:


> I'm also still trying to find what I enjoy most. I have not had the chance to try more than a set or two of different bindings. Generally on the entry level side for Flow and Burton.


this?


----------



## MikeSolo (Dec 30, 2015)

Jae, just trying them out. If I like the Gen X more, I'll sell off the Cartels and buy the them instead. Enjoy wasting money, etc.


----------

